# Miscellaneous Wildlife



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

Not too much to snap around here at the moment, so I decided to do an informal portrait of one of the neighbours: Richardson's ground squirrel (known around here erroneously as a gopher) playing peek-a-boo with me this morning.


----------



## Durf (Jun 10, 2018)

I've got a little lizard here darting around right off my front steps


----------



## ISv (Jun 18, 2018)

Honestly I don't think there is "miscellaneous life" but I understand what dpc mean and I accept it...
The last two shots are two consecutive in interval of 1/30s .


----------



## ISv (Jun 18, 2018)

And one more...


----------



## clbayley (Jun 18, 2018)

I ran into a beaver in the middle of a city park! Not shy at all...

Rundle Park, Edmonton, AB, Canada


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 18, 2018)

ISv said:


> And one more...



Very special picture, this one, ISv! The body stands out nicely against the greyish bark and with that menacing look... 
Although the jumping frog in the previous series has its humourous charm as well ;D

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 18, 2018)

clbayley said:


> I ran into a beaver in the middle of a city park! Not shy at all...
> 
> Rundle Park, Edmonton, AB, Canada



Charming fella  Was there a pond in the park - he's so wet so he can't have been out of the water that long...

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2018)

clbayley said:


> I ran into a beaver in the middle of a city park! Not shy at all...
> 
> Rundle Park, Edmonton, AB, Canada



Nice shot.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 18, 2018)

Those are beautiful "dragons!"
-r


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > And one more...
> ...



First - thanks to everyone! 
Wiebe you probably know but just in case: these frogs are poisonous in their original habitats. Here it looks like they are not - they miss the proper assortment of insects to accumulate the toxins. Very small (2-3 cm) and shy, hard to spot.

clbayley - it looks like that one likes your camera !


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

The neighbours again...


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

8)


----------



## clbayley (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

clbayley said:


>




Standing guard! Nice picture. 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2018)

dpc ad clbayley,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

It's hard to get everybody together for a group portrait, but I managed this morning. 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2018)

All the family  Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

Click said:


> All the family  Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

Black-tailed prairie dogs, Grasslands National Park, south-western Saskatchewan two days ago. These creatures look a bit like Richardson's ground squirrels but are bigger. They live in huge colonies of thousands of animals.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2018)

I really like the second picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like the second picture. Well done, dpc.




Merci! 8)


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 31, 2018)

Some miscellaneous wildlife to add 
Howler Monkey:


eating, and:


mother and child.

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 31, 2018)

Rainbow Whiptail or giant Ameiva (I'm no expert so anyone with a good identification - feel free!):


probably a female as it is not so brightly coloured...

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Wiebe. I especially like the 3rd one. Well done.


----------



## Durf (Aug 11, 2018)

I took this photo this morning from my from porch of all places.....

It's pretty nice to only have to walk 12ft from my couch to get a shot like this!


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2018)

That's a very nice shot, Durf.


----------



## jcfalconer (Aug 11, 2018)

Just a moose, but in a pretty unique setting.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice picture, Jcfalconer.


----------



## Durf (Aug 12, 2018)

I just ate a bowl of moose tracks ice cream! lol

Cool shots jc!


----------



## Durf (Aug 12, 2018)

Another shot from this morning, she's looking right in to my game cam! lol


----------



## ISv (Aug 12, 2018)

Well... looking on all these recent post... What is NOT miscellaneous wild life - the Little green out-lander or a Dinosaur Rex?! 
On other hand: "It's pretty nice to only have to walk 12ft from my couch to get a shot like this!" - may be I figure out what Durf means? (BTW look at yourself trough the eyes of that bear - you should be as common as the bear itself = miscellaneous !!!)
Nice photos - from all of you!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

Durf said:


> I took this photo this morning from my from porch of all places.....
> 
> It's pretty nice to only have to walk 12ft from my couch to get a shot like this!



Nice shot Durf; but in your shoes I would also have been very glad that it was only 12 ft to be behind a locked door again 
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

Durf said:


> Another shot from this morning, she's looking right in to my game cam! lol



She's looking like she's been caught on cam 'in flagrante delicto'  Positively guilty expression...
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

jcfalconer said:


> Just a moose, but in a pretty unique setting.
> View attachment 179642





Click said:


> Nice picture, Jcfalconer.


+1 ; nice setting!
Wiebe.


----------



## Durf (Aug 20, 2018)

This bear keeps coming back! Must smell my good country cookin' in the evenings! LOL


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2018)

Ha Ha Ha

Nice shot, Durf.

Keep cooking and shooting.


----------



## Durf (Aug 20, 2018)

Click said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> Nice shot, Durf.
> 
> Keep cooking and shooting.



After I took this pic she walked out back and started digging around my chicken coop to get the scratch feed I tossed in there earlier.....I yelled at her for 5 minutes to scoot but then had to run her off with banging a pan and spatula together (she doesn't like loud noises!) LOL


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 20, 2018)

Durf said:


> This bear keeps coming back! Must smell my good country cookin' in the evenings! LOL



Nice shot indeed, well captured (figuratively speaking ) but even though those bears are usually not that interested in eating humans , I wouldn't feel too comfortable with such an animal lurking around the house...
Guess you're more used to big wildlife in your 'neck of the wood'...
Wiebe.


----------



## DSP121 (Aug 22, 2018)

Aha! Nice one.


----------



## briangus (Aug 29, 2018)

A couple of shots of Crocodylus Porosus and Varanus Salvatori at the Sungei Buloh Wetlands Nature Reserve in Singapore
Nice to get up close and personal with some of the locals


----------



## Berowne (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice Pictures here.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2018)

Very nice picture, Berowne.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Berowne.


Thanks Click, 

Greetings Andy


----------



## Durf (Sep 3, 2018)

"Bucky"

_Shot with a Canon 6D Mark ii using a Tamron SP 85mm f/1.8_
| f/1.8 | 1/500sec | 100 ISO |


----------



## Berowne (Sep 3, 2018)

Durf said:


> "Bucky"
> 
> _Shot with a Canon 6D Mark ii using a Tamron SP 85mm f/1.8_
> | f/1.8 | 1/500sec | 100 ISO |
> View attachment 180119


Great Picture, Durf. Very Beautiful!


----------



## Berowne (Sep 3, 2018)

Always remember my first english rimes at School: "The Zebra in the zoo is suffering from flu … "


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2018)

Durf said:


> "Bucky"
> 
> _Shot with a Canon 6D Mark ii using a Tamron SP 85mm f/1.8_
> | f/1.8 | 1/500sec | 100 ISO |




Beautiful picture. Well done, Durf.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 4, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Nice Pictures here.



Nice picture Berowne; sharp on the head and soft background  - it seems to be wondering whether you are edible or dangerous 



Durf said:


> "Bucky"
> _Shot with a Canon 6D Mark ii using a Tamron SP 85mm f/1.8_
> | f/1.8 | 1/500sec | 100 ISO |



Nice deer portrait Durf; you must have been able to get really close to achieve this with "only" 85mm on FF...

Kit - good timing  - I'm not too fond of these slimy creatures but picture is nice 

Wiebe.


----------



## Durf (Sep 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice picture Berowne; sharp on the head and soft background  - it seems to be wondering whether you are edible or dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, about 12ft away from him. He's a really tame deer that hangs out in a subdivision where I've been working the last week or so. 
(perfect subject for an 85mm!)


----------



## Berowne (Sep 7, 2018)

Durf said:


> Yes, about 12ft away from him. He's a really tame deer that hangs out in a subdivision where I've been working the last week or so.
> (perfect subject for an 85mm!)



With those Wonderful eyelashes everybody would be perfect for an 85 mm.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 7, 2018)

Tired Rhino.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2018)

LOL Very tired.

Nice shot, Berowne.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 7, 2018)

Click said:


> LOL Very tired.
> 
> Nice shot, Berowne.


Thanks Click, this is another pic from him, when he is full Speed running.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2018)

More alive this time.

You don't want to be in his way.

Nice picture.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Durf (Sep 8, 2018)

I was playing with my "beast" today....the Sigma 150-600mm on an 80D
This lens is amazingly sharp with some practice. (I free hand it 99% of the time).


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice picture. Well done, Durf.


----------



## luka567 (Sep 13, 2018)

One from today. 



Golden-eyed by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice one, Luka.


----------



## luka567 (Sep 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice one, Luka.


Thank you. And another one if I may. 

Agile frog - Rana dalmatina by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2018)

Very nice one. Well done, Luka.


----------



## AUGS (Sep 15, 2018)

The secretive Australian Platypus.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## applecider (Sep 15, 2018)

AUGS great capture. Saw one once it could have fit in a boot- shoe type boot.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 22, 2018)

AUGS said:


> View attachment 180419
> 
> The secretive Australian Platypus.



Beautiful Picture of the Platypus. 

The mapping of the Platypus-Genome gave hints to the Question of the autosomal origin of the X-Chromosome. Sex chromosome Evolution. Here is a review: The origin and evolution of vertebrate sex chromosomes and dosage compensation. 

Greetings Andy


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 22, 2018)

Sweet, great job


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2018)

Horses in the foothills of south-western Alberta


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## DSP121 (Oct 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Horses in the foothills of south-western Alberta
> View attachment 180744


They are so strong! Nice picture!


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 15, 2018)

Coyote, while quietly sitting in the in the hills yesterday watching the red tail hawk this guy came wandering by. Seemed really relaxed until he saw me...
View attachment 180990


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice picture, Bluediablo.


----------



## ISv (Oct 17, 2018)

From today - very windy, dark under that palm leaf: ISO800, F6.3 and still 1/40s! On other hand it's where 500mm beats 105mm macro (I was feeling save!).


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> From today - very windy, dark under that palm leaf: ISO800, F6.3 and still 1/40s! On other hand it's where 500mm beats 105mm macro (I was feeling save!).



I don't know what type of insects these are - but they are looking too much like wasps to disagree with your preference to keep your distance 
Nice shots of those stingy critters! Lots of detail, without distraction from the environment 
W.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> From today - very windy, dark under that palm leaf: ISO800, F6.3 and still 1/40s! On other hand it's where 500mm beats 105mm macro (I was feeling save!).


Those are Paper Wasps. Very common down here in S Florida. You're safe as long as you don't mess with their nest...


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Oct 18, 2018)

Wiebe, Click - thanks!
brad-man - thanks for the info, good to know!


----------



## briangus (Nov 4, 2018)

A wee walk about with the R and the 100-400 mkii I came across a couple of water monitors getting a bit frisky.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice shots, briangus.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 10, 2018)

So it has been fairly quiet around here this week with the Santa Ana's blowing, fires to the north, and everything is very dry. Was out in our local mountains and saw something moving on the hillside so I climbed up to see exactly what it was. Was pretty surprised when an American Badger poked its head up and looked at me. Wish I had a slightly shorter lens on at the time but really wasn't expecting to see either a badger or anything that close, lol. Very accommodating and I got to spend the next hour or so observing from a bit further away.





1DX MK II 600 f/4L II w/1.4X III 1/2500 : f/10 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2018)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, ERHP.



Thanks Click! I felt pretty fortunate seeing one of these in San Diego County.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, ERHP.


+1 @ERHP - and nice to have the story to accompany the picture!
W.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice pictures, Caleb.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 1, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Caleb.


Thank you.


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2019)

Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Feb 9, 2019)

Valvebounce, Click and Geek 
Thank you!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Feb 9, 2019)

turtels by joseph kelly, on Flickr

turtles on the raft


----------



## briangus (Feb 17, 2019)

Some shots with EOS R at Sungei Bulow Nature Reserve.
Paradise Tree snake - EOS R and 100-400 and 1.4 TC



Baby Monitor that I almost stood on
EOS R with 100-400 MkII and 1.4 TC




Robber Fly - EOS R and 100 F2.8 Macro and Kenko 7mm Ext tube


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Brian.


----------



## briangus (Feb 18, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, Brian.


Thanks Click


----------



## AaronT (Feb 18, 2019)

Kinda slow around here lately so a kinda wild creature from late last fall, in Southern Ontario. That's a Japanese Maple in the background. It's leaves are about the last to fall. Love it's colors.


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2019)

" Please, sir, I want some more."


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 17, 2019)

dpc said:


> Not too much to snap around here at the moment, so I decided to do an informal portrait of one of the neighbours: Richardson's ground squirrel (known around here erroneously as a gopher) playing peek-a-boo with me this morning.


The shot is really interesting! It's looking like the squirrel is trying to play hide & seek!


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)

Neighbours


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## AaronT (May 27, 2019)

A pregnant doe and a buck from last year who is probably the father. The buck is the Alpha in our area. And of course, the photo-bombing turkeys!


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2019)

"Water rat": muskrat browsing for lunch


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 18, 2019)

One from Australia. This is a small species of Macropod(kangaroos and wallabies etc) called a Pademelon.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> One from Australia. This is a small species of Macropod(kangaroos and wallabies etc) called a Pademelon.



Very nice picture.


----------



## Durf (Jul 5, 2019)

A pretty visitor....
shot with the Canon 80D using a Sigma 150-600mm Lens.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, Durf.


----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2019)

Squirrel in a tree, not to stress the obvious


----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2019)

Richardson's ground squirrel: I inadvertantly set the aperture to f/22.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Jul 28, 2019)

Rotfuchs (_Vulpes vulpes_) , European red fox (_V. v. crucigera_) a short time after sunrising. It looks like he is loveing the early sun.



PE9A0232 by Christian Mietzker, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2019)

I really like this shot. Well done, Christian.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 29, 2019)

Mistkäfer said:


> Rotfuchs (_Vulpes vulpes_) , European red fox (_V. v. crucigera_) a short time after sunrising. It looks like he is loveing the early sun.



You caught him in a very nice pose, very spheric, great (early morning) lighting!  
W.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 30, 2020)

Bank vole. Cute, and food for predators.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi Alan. 
Stunning, absolutely beautiful little critter in lovely light.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2020)

So cute! Beautiful. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 11, 2020)

We camp a lot. Like 150 days a year. These were taken right at the end of our camping season and this little guy was wrecking this log to make himself a home for the winter. The wood chips were flying all over the place and as we approached he popped out of the hollowed out center and gave us a few poses.

7D2 / 100-400L II @ 400 / F6.3 / 1/320 / ISO 2000


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 11, 2020)

dpc said:


> "I inadvertantly set the aperture to f/22."



I actually laughed in my office at this one.

You summed me up in one sentence.

I don't know how many times I've gotten the opportunity to get a decent shot only to fire of a few frames and go to review only to discover something was completely out of whack and the shot opportunity was wasted.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2020)

So cute. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Bert63.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 13, 2020)

No prob-Llama. 

Mugshots.

5D4 / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @560 / F8 / 1/160 / ISO 100


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 13, 2020)

Click said:


> So cute. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Bert63.



Thank you very much.


----------



## ISv (Aug 19, 2020)

The beaches right now here are closed and guarded (at least on the very hot spots but you can't be safe on any other spot) by police... Here and there some fisher-mans (they can) and some swimmers (also permitted). You can not sunbathing or partying or just walking on the beach. 
These two are obviously braking the rules but since they are protected species cops are turning on the other side!
I sent these photos to some of our students (most of them haven't seen the Hawaiian Monk Seal in real) and one of them returned one of the photos photo-shopped (or what ever program she has used)  !


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2020)

LOL

Beautiful series. I really like your pictures, ISv.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 19, 2020)

ISv said:


> The beaches right now here are closed and guarded (at least on the very hot spots but you can't be safe on any other spot) by police... Here and there some fisher-mans (they can) and some swimmers (also permitted). You can not sunbathing or partying or just walking on the beach.
> These two are obviously braking the rules but since they are protected species cops are turning on the other side!
> I sent these photos to some of our students (most of them haven't seen the Hawaiian Monk Seal in real) and one of them returned one of the photos photo-shopped (or what ever program she has used)  !
> 
> ...




Please turn off the light...


----------



## HenryL (Aug 24, 2020)

Crab eye AF???


----------



## ISv (Sep 28, 2020)

After disastrous attempt for birds I somehow got this one - Hawaiian Monk Seal again...


----------



## ISv (Sep 28, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Crab eye AF???
> View attachment 192378
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## HenryL (Sep 28, 2020)

ISv said:


> After disastrous attempt for birds I somehow got this one - Hawaiian Monk Seal again...
> 
> View attachment 193010
> View attachment 193011
> ...


Nice images! That seal and I had pretty much identical weekends. He might be a bit more enthused than I was though.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2020)

I really like your pictures. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Oct 2, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Nice images! That seal and I had pretty much identical weekends. He might be a bit more enthused than I was though.



"He might be a bit more enthused than I was though."
May be because no body was taking photos of you... and as I understand you are a male - she is a female and naturally likes to be the center of the attention!


----------



## ISv (Oct 2, 2020)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures. Well done, ISv.



Thanks Click!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 2, 2020)

I have never posted a crab. So here is one from the Galapagos. It's that colour without cooking, and it's on lava.



.


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2020)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 12, 2020)

Shot a few highland ccattle the other week on a road trip. Such scruffy looking things


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2020)

I really like this shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 12, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Shot a few highland ccattle the other week on a road trip. Such scruffy looking things
> View attachment 193289



That's an awful lot of fur! The cattle here are short haired and I figure (since most are black) they must absolutely *roast* in the summer.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 12, 2020)

SteveC said:


> That's an awful lot of fur! The cattle here are short haired and I figure (since most are black) they must absolutely *roast* in the summer.


Yeah. They are mad looking things. I think they are a Scottish breed but they do well in the Tasmanian climate


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have never posted a crab. So here is one from the Galapagos. It's that colour without cooking, and it's on lava.
> 
> 
> View attachment 193077
> .


I love the Sally lightfoot crabs. Got a couple of nice shots of them over there including one sitting on an Iguana


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Yeah. They are mad looking things. I think they are a Scottish breed but they do well in the Tasmanian climate


Is that a hint for Codebunny to emigrate there?


----------



## Cog (Oct 13, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Yeah. They are mad looking things. I think they are a Scottish breed but they do well in the Tasmanian climate


They ARE Scottish breed. I saw plenty of them in the mountains:


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2020)

Very nice shot, Cog.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Is that a hint for Codebunny to emigrate there?


Any landscape photographer should want to emigrate to Tassie. It has it all.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

ISv said:


> After disastrous attempt for birds I somehow got this one - Hawaiian Monk Seal again...
> 
> View attachment 193010
> View attachment 193011
> ...




These are great - how big are these guys? Harbor seal sized?


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

Cog said:


> They ARE Scottish breed. I saw plenty of them in the mountains:


Love it.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2020)

Muskrat foraging, October 18th, 2020


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> These are great - how big are these guys? Harbor seal sized?


Females are slightly bigger than the males and reach up to 2.5 meters in length and about 250 kg in weight.
So, they are significantly bigger than the Harbor Seal!


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 19, 2020)

ISv said:


> Females are slightly bigger than the males and reach up to 2.5 meters in length and about 250 kg in weight.
> So, they are significantly bigger than the Harbor Seal!



Wow! Would love to see something like this.

We have seals all around the Island and can get very close to them, but we don't get anything like Sea Lions or similar up here. These are awesome - thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2020)

Who you looking at?


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2020)

I really like this shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2020)

First time I have seen a Shrew (5R + 100-400mm II). They are about the size of a mouse, with a huge snout. eyeAF not much use with these!


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice shots of this cute and shy animals!
Good luck to see them in daylight, probably nocturnal animals.


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> Nice shots of this cute and shy animals!
> Good luck to see them in daylight, probably nocturnal animals.


Actually they are active day and night. They have to eat nearly nonstop with that hyperactive metabolism (what I know is that they can survive only few hours without food). Last year in Europe my daughter was very lucky to make a video of presumably Southern water shrew (at ~1800-1900m above the see level) feeding on peace of apple dropped from a tourist. In the middle of the day! Unfortunately she had only her cellphone in hand...


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 21, 2020)

ISv said:


> Actually they are active day and night


Thanks for the info!


ISv said:


> . Last year in Europe


I've been all my life in Europe and never seen them.


----------



## ISv (Nov 8, 2020)

Just crabs...


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2020)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2020)

Bighorn lamb in the wild


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice portrait, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2020)

Following the repast: An owl or hawk was having lunch on our lawn and forgot to clean up after itself. Probably an owl since we have a a pair of GHO's which occasionally live in our spruce trees. Hard to say, though, since we also have a hawk which sometimes roosts in our back yard. Haven't found any owl pellets lately, so maybe the culprit was the hawk.


----------



## RGB49 (Nov 24, 2020)

R5 with Sigma 150-600 Sport+ 1.4X SOOC
ISO12800 1/1000s F9 840mm


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 30, 2021)

While not a native species the European Hare is a very common sight around my neck of the woods and I always enjoy shooting them. Particularly in the summer with dry grass making up much of their environment.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2021)

I really like your pictures,. Very nice series, Aussie shooter.


----------



## ISv (Feb 1, 2021)

More of the same...


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 15, 2021)

Not to long ago we had an addition to our breeding program for the Plains Zebra(If you have seen my other posts about the AF system on the R having difficulties with zebras, this is where my experience is coming from). We have determined it is a male but have not given him a name as of yet.


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2021)

Beautiful series. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## jabird56 (Mar 11, 2021)

So there were two fishermen on a pier, the one said to the other " I do this for a living,....you're doing it all wrong. It's all in the mouth, trust me".


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 11, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Not to long ago we had an addition to our breeding program for the Plains Zebra...


That little fellow is really cute and seems to have lots of fun


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2021)

jabird56 said:


> So there were two fishermen on a pier, the one said to the other " I do this for a living,....you're doing it all wrong. It's all in the mouth, trust me".


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 13, 2021)

River Otter eating a catfish


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice shot, Ramage.


----------



## ISv (Mar 24, 2021)

~ Few weeks ago I was lucky to get a photo of a fish - and I'm not diver!!!
WHAT?! It's a fish and and I can even tell you the name: Tilapia (which exactly species between the several present here - I don't know).
The Heron is just a background... !!!


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2021)

I love your sense of humor.  Very nice shot, ISv.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 24, 2021)

@ISv that Heron is looking at you like "Is this the fish you wanted to photograph?" "Mind if I eat it after?"


----------



## ISv (Mar 25, 2021)

Ramage said:


> @ISv that Heron is looking at you like "Is the the fish you wanted to photograph?" "Mind if I eat it after?"


""Mind if I eat it after?" - I don't recall saying "YES"! But because of the nice photo-opportunity I was really ready to serve him/her a cup of good white wine!!!


----------



## ISv (Mar 25, 2021)

ISv said:


> ""Mind if I eat it after?" - I don't recall saying "YES"! But because of the nice photo-opportunity I was really ready to serve him/her a cup of good white wine!!!
> 
> View attachment 196489


Whatever - since my model disappeared I hope we all would have more of these opportunities - and fun (very important in these times!)!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2021)

First decent squirrel pic of this spring.


----------



## Cog (Apr 13, 2021)

Met this cutie today.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2021)

So cute! I love this little fellow.



Great shot, Cog.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 13, 2021)

Love it, Cog! Alright everyone...all together now..."awwwwwwwwww how cute".


----------



## Cog (Apr 14, 2021)

*Click, HenryL*
Thank you! I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## Cog (Apr 15, 2021)

More foxes. This is the beginning of a wonderful friendship.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2021)

Great shots, Cog.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 16, 2021)

I came home yesterday and found a few visitors. They return almost every year and set up residence for a bit whilst they do what rabbits do...it's always nice to see them.


----------



## Cog (Apr 16, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I came home yesterday and found a few visitors. They return almost every year and set up residence for a bit whilst they do what rabbits do...it's always nice to see them.
> 
> View attachment 197001


How about swapping bunnies for foxes?


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2021)

Lovely shot, HenryL.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 17, 2021)

Cog said:


> How about swapping bunnies for foxes?


Deal!


----------



## HenryL (Apr 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, HenryL.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## pape2 (May 1, 2021)

Fun how close now i get with birds and animals when bought RF800  I swear they know i cant shoot under 6m or know i cant fit bigger ones to frame from 20m
Hare 1/500s iso 800 sorry about messy backround.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 5, 2021)

One of our regular garden visitors, a red squirrel - and by chance I had my camera ready with "wildlife" lens attached  

1. Carrying a delicious nut - and looking for a place to hide it



2. This is the right spot! Bury it here...



3. Push the grass back over it and it is stored for the future 



4. Just checking if it is really here...



5. Done! Just remember where I put it 



R5 with Sigma 60-600mm Sports at 600mm f/6.3 1/640s ISO 1600-2000 (auto)
from inside through double glazing 
W.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2021)

Nice series, Nat_WA.


----------



## SteveC (May 6, 2021)

Nat_WA said:


> One of our regular garden visitors, a red squirrel - and by chance I had my camera ready with "wildlife" lens attached
> 
> 1. Carrying a delicious nut - and looking for a place to hide it
> View attachment 197429
> ...



I was wondering why it appears to have horns. Apparently *European* red squirrels are not the same as North American red squirrels, and can have these ear tufts.


----------



## digigal (May 6, 2021)

Cog said:


> More foxes. This is the beginning of a wonderful friendship.


Love your fox series. We're going to try to photograph them in the San Juan Is later this week. Supposedly the kits are emerging from the dens there.
Catherine


----------



## dcm (Jun 12, 2021)

Squirrel with a mohawk/mohican hairstyle nibbling on new spruce tips.

R6, RF800, RF 1.4x, handheld. DxO PL4 cleans up nicely at ISO 8000, f/16, 1/320s, 1120mm with only camera rendering, defaults for DeepPrime and lens sharpness, and resized 50% on export.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 2, 2021)

While lying in wait for a different subject, a nearby ground squirrel started hopping around frantically then it came up from the dirt with a Botta's Pocket Gopher clenched firmly in its teeth. I watched about fifteen minutes of it insuring the gopher was firmly deceased, then a small taste test followed by it carrying the carcass into the squirrel's nearby burrow.




R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/640 : f/8 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2021)

Very nice shot, ERHP. Thanks for the narration.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 4, 2021)

A couple of rabbit photos taken from the front yard this morning.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2021)

Very nice pictures, John.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 4, 2021)

Three more taken this afternoon once it became overcast and light was diffuse


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2021)

So cute. Nicely done, John.


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2021)

Cog said:


> Met this cutie today.


Great shot Cog!


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I was wondering why it appears to have horns. Apparently *European* red squirrels are not the same as North American red squirrels, and can have these ear tufts.


Not the same species...


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Love it, Cog! Alright everyone...all together now..."awwwwwwwwww how cute".


Ha, ha - I got back on "Miscellaneous..." today (4th of July in USA) and I really hear some loud "booms" outside (still 6:20 but obviously some guys can't wait)!


----------



## john1970 (Jul 11, 2021)

This morning I went to a local national wildlife refuge and stumbled across a very photogenic baby turtle. Normally, I go for birds or insects, but when nature provides you with a beautiful subject one cannot resist spending some time taking photos. I was on my stomach for a good 20-30 minutes photographing the baby turtle before it wandered off.


----------



## Fbimages (Jul 28, 2021)

Just wanted to share one of my all time favourite images in this period of unusually high temperatures in the UK! Arctic fox, 5DS R


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2021)

Great shot. I really like this picture. Well done, Fbimages.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 16, 2021)

...went out the front door to check the mail and noticed a shadowy-type figure perched on an interior tree branch about twelve feet off the ground. Came back with mail in hand and the figure was still there--probably not a bird, I thought.

So I went back a minute later, and 5DMkIII + 100-400 II equals this:




...never witnessed a chipmunk in that tree before.

A quick websearch suggests that it might have been hunting for cicadas!


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2021)

So cute! Very nice shot, Josephandrews.

​


----------



## HenryL (Aug 17, 2021)

Day after the hawk paid a visit, a different subject posed for me yesterday. (I hope this little guy keeps an eye to the sky!!) A few months ago I posted a photo of a different rabbit - this is one of that rabbits offspring, and seems to have taken up residence here. All taken with R5 + 100-500, the 2nd & 3rd with the 2x TC added.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2021)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the second and third one.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jackpot!

This particular squirrel did not want to share his/her 'find' with nearby furry friends and family...




There's a quote from Henri Ducard/Ra's Al Ghul (speaking to Bruce Wayne/Batman in 'Batman Begins'): 

"Always mind your surroundings."

Photography has taught me to try and mind my own surroundings. To wit: Acorns grow in bunches? Who knew?!


----------



## ERHP (Oct 24, 2021)

Was hoping for the Sora to make an appearance but instead I had a family of four raccoons make an appearance, one of whom actually cleared the vegetation for a fairly clean shot.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/2000 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2021)

I really like this shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## dcm (Oct 31, 2021)

Black (fox) squirrel stripping the bark from a tree. 
R6, RF800, RF1.4x, handheld, DxOPL4.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2021)

800 mm + 1.4x, handheld... Well done!


----------



## dcm (Oct 31, 2021)

Click said:


> 800 mm + 1.4x, handheld... Well done!


I really like this combination for that reason, but it can be a bit of a challenge. I often have a monopod with me but not today. 

Late day and cloudy so I didn't bump the shutter speed. My wife declined the use of her shoulder to steady the lens .


----------



## EricN (Oct 31, 2021)

dcm said:


> My wife declined the use of her shoulder to steady the lens .


Women...


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2021)

dcm said:


> I really like this combination for that reason, but it can be a bit of a challenge. I often have a monopod with me but not today.
> 
> Late day and cloudy so I didn't bump the shutter speed. My wife declined the use of her shoulder to steady the lens .


The RF 800+ RF 1.4x works really well. I'd love to see a direct comparison of the R5 + 800 vs R6 + 1120.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 31, 2021)

dcm said:


> I really like this combination for that reason, but it can be a bit of a challenge. I often have a monopod with me but not today.
> 
> Late day and cloudy so I didn't bump the shutter speed. My wife declined the use of her shoulder to steady the lens .


Replace her!


----------



## dcm (Oct 31, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The RF 800+ RF 1.4x works really well. I'd love to see a direct comparison of the R5 + 800 vs R6 + 1120.


That would be an interesting comparison, both raw and with some post processing. TDP only has the R5 with the 800 for now. I'm waiting to see what the future unfolds before I pick up another body. Maybe a higher megapixel body?


----------



## dcm (Oct 31, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Replace her!


I think remembering to bring the monopod would be easier / cheaper


----------



## ISv (Nov 1, 2021)

john1970 said:


> This morning I went to a local national wildlife refuge and stumbled across a very photogenic baby turtle. Normally, I go for birds or insects, but when nature provides you with a beautiful subject one cannot resist spending some time taking photos. I was on my stomach for a good 20-30 minutes photographing the baby turtle before it wandered off.
> 
> View attachment 198887
> View attachment 198888
> ...


Beautiful shots!


----------



## ISv (Nov 1, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Replace her!


It would be more expensive than a decent tripod!


----------



## Deleted (Nov 5, 2021)

Not a brilliant shot but something you rarely see flying in daylight. Had to take a shot despite the terrible light and angle etc.


----------



## jabird56 (Nov 17, 2021)

KOI at Epcot World Showcase
90D
1/100 f/2.8 ISO200
Shutter Priority Partial Metering
EF16-35mm f/2.8L II USM at 16mm
Processed with DxO Photolab 5 Elite


----------



## briangus (Nov 25, 2021)

Not been out shooting in a long time so blew the cobwebs off the R5 and the 100-400 and headed down to Kaeng Krachan National Park.
My first encounter with the giant black squirrel and the dusk langur as well as a fresh water crab playing chicken in middle of the road.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2021)

Very nice series, briangus.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 25, 2021)

I came across some kind of muskrat, water rat or similar in a park lately. 
It was fully relaxed while having some water plant lunch and didn't care about all the people around it.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 25, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


It was nice to recognize this mammal. But lens (24-105 @105mm), light, distance, etc. made it just a mediocre photoexperience


----------



## ISv (Nov 28, 2021)

I was hiking today, fortunately with my daughter - she found this small guy (juvenile Jackson's Chameleon) and made the day.
I like most the background on the 3th photo but pose and the sharpness are on the last (on the fingers of my daughter - good idea from her because you can judge the size of that guy...).
Note how it is changing it's colors!


----------



## dcm (Nov 28, 2021)

No birds today, only a rabbit.

R6, RF800, RF1.4x, cloudy day so ISO 2500, 1/500 sec, and f16 handheld near MFD (actually took several steps back) with a 1" DOF, DxO PL4 (two versions). Eye AF nailed it.

The first jpg includes the camera specific rendering and a 1:1 crop.




I tend to go light on the post processing. Here I've added smart lighting 25, clear view plus 10, default sharpness, and deep prime noise reduction with luminance 20 to enhance it a bit.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Nov 28, 2021)

dcm said:


> No birds today, only a rabbit.
> 
> R6, RF800, RF1.4x, cloudy day so ISO 2500, 1/500 sec, and f16 handheld near MFD (actually took several steps back) with a 1" DOF, DxO PL4 (two versions). Eye AF nailed it.
> 
> ...


That's a nice sharp photo of the rabbit, really impressive that was taken with the RF800 and RF1.4x extender, handheld!


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice picture, dcm. I prefer the second version.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2021)

I really like your series, ISv. Very nice shots!


----------



## ISv (Nov 29, 2021)

I have no idea what exactly this one ate (another crab eggs? - or even from the same species?)
Anyway I had the first opportunity to take a low-angle shots.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2021)

I really like this series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2021)

The remains of someone's lunch, I presume. At first I thought there was but one feather but there are actually two.


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2021)

Nice shot, dpc.

It's not a BIF, it's a WBB... Was a bird before.


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2022)

I noticed yesterday that someone, great horned owl or larger hawk likely, had been dining in our backyard again.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 17, 2022)

The adder is the UKs only poisonous snake. As such it has a bit of a bad rep, especially in some of the moronic national newspapers who have published some relly ignorant scare stories over the years.

The shots below were all taken handheld with either my 60mm macro lens or the 100-400II. The 60mm shots had the snakes just CMs from the lens. The adders are often very timid and will flee if you get too near, but allow them to get used to you and they will relax. So much so, on one occasion a female curled up on my black trainer to get some warmth.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2022)

Excellent shots!




Well done, Distinctly Average.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 17, 2022)

So why is it an _adder_ if it could _subtract_ someone from the population?

More seriously, nice pics!


----------



## ISv (Jan 17, 2022)

SteveC said:


> So why is it an _adder_ if it could _subtract_ someone from the population?
> 
> More seriously, nice pics!


Most probably because at least recently (many years actually) there is not confirmed case of someone "subtracted"). 
My own experience: _V. berus_ is rather tame, I have tried to disturb it in few occasions and it's reaction was very defensive (in one of the occasions it was nearly maximal sized snake ~75-80cm long and rather tick) - it was just trying to escape (always!)!. 
With _Vipera ammodytes_ it's different story: once we got in cross tracks on a mountain, narrow trail and it was aggressively saying "I go first". I had to use my butterfly net to teach it that I'm at the upper position in the food chain. In few other occasions it was acting kind of the same. On many other confrontations it was just getting under the rock or sliding in the grass... I mean they have some personality!


----------



## Deleted (Jan 17, 2022)

ISv said:


> Most probably because at least recently (many years actually) there is not confirmed case of someone "subtracted").
> My own experience: _V. berus_ is rather tame, I have tried to disturb it in few occasions and it's reaction was very defensive (in one of the occasions it was nearly maximal sized snake ~75-80cm long and rather tick) - it was just trying to escape (always!)!.
> With _Vipera ammodytes_ it's different story: once we got in cross tracks on a mountain, narrow trail and it was aggressively saying "I go first". I had to use my butterfly net to teach it that I'm at the upper position in the food chain. In few other occasions it was acting kind of the same. On many other confrontations it was just getting under the rock or sliding in the grass... I mean they have some personality!


They definitely have some personality. One local black V. berus is happy to sit on his little patch and be photographed. He will taste you and if you take it easy he will pose then go back to sleep in the sun. Another nearby male will look very 6 pints of special brew football hooligan aggressive before bottling it and vanishing into the brambles.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 22, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> The adder is the UKs only poisonous snake. As such it has a bit of a bad rep, especially in some of the moronic national newspapers who have published some relly ignorant scare stories over the years.
> 
> The shots below were all taken handheld with either my 60mm macro lens or the 100-400II. The 60mm shots had the snakes just CMs from the lens. The adders are often very timid and will flee if you get too near, but allow them to get used to you and they will relax. So much so, on one occasion a female curled up on my black trainer to get some warmth.



Adders are lovely and one of the easier snakes to manage. In general my cats bite me multiple times a day and my snakes haven't bitten me in years as they only really bite when young and prefer to hiss and retreat where possible. A bite from an adder is also not partially dangerous unless you take a bad reaction to it. Chances of it envenomating you are also low to begin with as that is a lot of resources to waste on something that can't be a meal.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 22, 2022)

Here's my shots today. Sadly ISO 9000 and 8000 were needed to hit 1/320s on f/2.8 as it would be far to convent to come out when there was good sunlight.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice shots, Photo Bunny.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 22, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> Adders are lovely and one of the easier snakes to manage. In general my cats bite me multiple times a day and my snakes haven't bitten me in years as they only really bite when young and prefer to hiss and retreat where possible. A bite from an adder is also not partially dangerous unless you take a bad reaction to it. Chances of it envenomating you are also low to begin with as that is a lot of resources to waste on something that can't be a meal.


Well said. It is just so sad to see the regularly in the press getting a bad rep. At one site near me the Telegraph did a big piece scaring people after one was seen near a babies buggy and the father was forced to chase it away with a stick. Turns out a lady of 76 that lives next to the site was so frightened to go out after reading the story she didn’t leave her house for 8 months. Eventually someone helped her, educated her about the snakes and two years later she is out counting and photographing them.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 22, 2022)

Lovely shots Photo Bunny. Love the tack sharp eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 22, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> Well said. It is just so sad to see the regularly in the press getting a bad rep. At one site near me the Telegraph did a big piece scaring people after one was seen near a babies buggy and the father was forced to chase it away with a stick. Turns out a lady of 76 that lives next to the site was so frightened to go out after reading the story she didn’t leave her house for 8 months. Eventually someone helped her, educated her about the snakes and two years later she is out counting and photographing them.


Mine are mostly pet rocks. But some people thought I was raising my cats as snake food. People are in general rather stupid about things they don't know about and seem to choose to not learn. Even the 16 foot Burmese isn't interested in my cats and no he isn't eating the pets about the neighbourhood. He only eats defrosted rabbits and refuses to eat anything else because he is a big baby that can't even settle in his vivarium without the Winnie the Pooh blanket he hatched out on. Wild snakes on the other hand usually just want to go to the warm bit then the cool bit then maybe possibly eat something once a month or year. Chricky I have had Ball Pythons refuse to eat for 18 months because they are fussy wee buggers that go off eating at random sometimes (which my cat is very pleased about as he gets any mouse that doesn't disappear overnight so not to waste it.)


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 22, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> Lovely shots Photo Bunny. Love the tack sharp eyes.


Thanks. I was testing out the Z9 to see if its fox eye AF was as good as the R5 I tried. And I was delighted to find out it was significantly better than the R5 at sticking to the subject. I hope by the Z9ii, R3ii, R5ii era we'll stop caring about boxes lighting up on eyes.

In other news I printed it out on my new Canon ImageGraph Pro 300 on the Premium FineArt Smooth paper. I have some glossy paper due on Monday to try that out and compare in a frame which print I like most.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 23, 2022)

Here is an image of some fox kits that I took last May with my R5 and 600 f/4L II.


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2022)

So cute! Well done, R1-7D.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 23, 2022)

Click said:


> So cute! Well done, R1-7D.



Thank you!


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> Mine are mostly pet rocks. But some people thought I was raising my cats as snake food. People are in general rather stupid about things they don't know about and seem to choose to not learn. Even the 16 foot Burmese isn't interested in my cats and no he isn't eating the pets about the neighbourhood. He only eats defrosted rabbits and refuses to eat anything else because he is a big baby that can't even settle in his vivarium without the Winnie the Pooh blanket he hatched out on. Wild snakes on the other hand usually just want to go to the warm bit then the cool bit then maybe possibly eat something once a month or year. Chricky I have had Ball Pythons refuse to eat for 18 months because they are fussy wee buggers that go off eating at random sometimes (which my cat is very pleased about as he gets any mouse that doesn't disappear overnight so not to waste it.)


"But some people thought I was raising my cats as snake food" - !
I have no words... my grandma used to say that the stupidity is not growing on the trees! Unfortunately very soon I had to realize how right she is!


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2022)

Most probably my best photos of the _Grapsus tenuicrustatus_ - the Thin-shelled Rock Crab. Today.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2022)

I really like your series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 7, 2022)

I liked much the "foxy" series of postings, here's one of mine. It was an evening in Summer 2020, we had just arrived from a one-day wildlife tour in a nature reservation at our car, suddenly strolled this young female fox out of the bush, sat down and watched us, completely relaxed. So we unpacked our gear again and took some images while she was watching us. Distance about 15 meters. It was a sort of fox-human collective meditation, very silent. One of those special moments you keep in mind...


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2022)

So cute!  Great shot.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 7, 2022)

Click said:


> So cute!  Great shot.


Thank you


----------



## EricN (Feb 11, 2022)

not a great photo...


----------



## ISv (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi Eric! 
I'm not sorry for the Fox photo - any way that Fox doesn't look like a "photo star".
I'm really sorry for the Black Bears - how it come to have the focus point on the grass in front of the bears? What focus configuration did you use (I believe Alan will translate your answer to Nikon language, I have never used Canon). Did you engage all available focus points?! If so, all cameras are tending to focus on the closest object (at least when they acquire the first focus point - if you are shooting continuous/servo in Canon language?). This could be override if there is significantly more contrast object behind of the closest one, or if the closest object is so small (non of this apply to your photo!). I exclude the specific acquisition of the first focus point from some cameras (like "car auto-focus" for example). Some differences between the brands appear later -during the tracking...


----------



## EricN (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm not sure what I did wrong with the focus on the bears, it's a very old photo I found the other day...


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 20, 2022)

This red squirrel jumped into my field of view while I was watching a woodpecker up in the trees.
It was as fast and vivid as every squirrel. But at home I noticed his big handicap.



R5 and RF 100-400 @ f/8, Iso 8000, 1/4000s. DxO pureRAW


----------



## HenryL (Feb 20, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> This red squirrel jumped into my field of view while I was watching a woodpecker up in the trees.
> It was as fast and vivid as every squirrel. But at home I noticed his big handicap.
> View attachment 202550
> 
> ...


Nice shot, Nemorino. I always appreciate these serendipitous captures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2022)

Cute! Nice shot, Nemorino.


----------



## ISv (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2022)

Spring rabbit under our hedge this morning


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2022)

It's Finally Spring! Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Nemorino (Mar 26, 2022)

Injured squirrel probably due to a fight with others. 
One is bleeding, one lost a foot - a squirrel's life seems not to be easy in our local park.
R5 + RF100-400


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2022)

He's probably a gang member


----------



## Nemorino (Mar 26, 2022)

Oh, no! They all gone mad by spring fever.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2022)

Elk in the Canadian Rockies: March 30th, 2022

Canon R + Sigma 150-600mm C


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2022)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2022)

More elk shots from March 30th


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2022)

Cow elk fording the Bow River in Canmore AB


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2022)

Emerging from the bush


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice shots, dpc. I really like the elk with the black bird on the snow.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 8, 2022)

I realized just lately that we have duck mussels in our local ponds. And quite big ones, almost 10 cm.


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2022)

An Easter egg of sorts...I found it the other day under a birdhouse inhabited by a pair of house sparrows...


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2022)

Helmet urchin. I know they are edible but hardly will try one - even collecting them could be risky job: they appear on stones/cliffs that are heavily pounded by dangerous surf... Posted the 3th photo for illustration (No! This didn't come to my lens - I was keeping respectful distance).


----------



## ERHP (May 30, 2022)

Just a Merriam's Chipmunk checking her tail.





R5 RF600 w/1.4x 1/2500 : f/6.3 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (May 31, 2022)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## Cog (Jun 2, 2022)

Egyptian spiny-tailed lizard


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2022)

Very nice shots, Cog. Interesting lizard.


----------



## Cog (Jun 2, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Cog. Interesting lizard.


It's the size of a cat. And despite its clumsy look, it runs pretty fast.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 2, 2022)

Cog said:


> It's the size of a cat. And despite its clumsy look, it runs pretty fast.


The head looks like it'd be more at home on a tortoise.


----------



## ISv (Jun 6, 2022)

...tortoise?


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 7, 2022)

Light rain was falling in our area of the midwest USA yesterday...and one of our many squirrels decided to try to wait out the rain in the middle of its trip back to the yard: it remained 'attached' to the tree, more-or-less stationary, for at least five minutes...before proceeding


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2022)

The crab is on the same place in the second photo but you have to look for it. I wish I had such a grip...


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2022)

Excellent sequence. This little fellow has a sure grip.


----------



## Nemorino (Jun 12, 2022)

An invasive species: a Nutria in our botanical garden
R5 + RF100-400


----------



## ISv (Jun 13, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> An invasive species: a Nutria in our botanical garden
> R5 + RF100-400
> View attachment 204201


On other hand without that invasive species you may have just a water and plants (kidding off course!)!


----------



## becceric (Jun 24, 2022)

I managed to get a portrait of one of our closest neighbors. I love the results of that EF600mm III!


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2022)

Very nice picture, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Jun 24, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, becceric.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jun 24, 2022)

Captured at a rest stop in Southern BC, Canada. Not sure if he\she is wild or if someone let it go. I am leaning towards it is not native.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2022)

Nice shot, Ramage.


----------



## ISv (Jun 26, 2022)

Here it's more of the same at the closest beach park (the migratory birds are gone off course).


----------



## Fbimages (Jun 28, 2022)

Hi all, just wanted to showcase the incredible combo of the R3 and 70-200 2.8 RF for badgers. The silent shutter meant that I could stay so close to them and not be noticed!


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2022)

Beautiful series, Fbimages.


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2022)

Neighbours (Richardson's ground squirrel)


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2022)

Neighbours 2 (13-striped ground squirrel)


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2022)

Very nice shots, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2022)

Neighbours 3 (black-tailed prairie dog)


----------



## ISv (Jul 3, 2022)

Since I was in the Zoo today - couldn't resist taking photo of this one (I think kind of Lemur - didn't pay attention but it's islet was in the middle of pond where I was looking for Dragonflies).


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2022)

Very nice portrait. Well done, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2022)

Koi pond. I like the sense of movement.


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2022)

Gathering of the clan - perching cedar waxwings (R7 + Sigma 150-600mm C)


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2022)

Gost Crab. I didn't know they can do this! On Other hand it's logical, they have to clean their eyes somehow - I have never seen them going in the water to take a bath!


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2022)

Cute little fellow. Very nice shots, ISv. We learn a lot by looking at your pictures.


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2022)

Click said:


> Cute little fellow. Very nice shots, ISv. We learn a lot by looking at your pictures.


Thanks Click! The nature is so interesting!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> Gost Crab. I didn't know they can do this! On Other hand it's logical, they have to clean their eyes somehow - I have never seen them going in the water to take a bath!





ISv said:


> nature is so interesting!


Fascinating.
I never realized that they have some kind of trough/hollow (whatever to call) to put their eyes there...
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ISv (Oct 17, 2022)

And mongoose from today. Very common around.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2022)

Nice shot , ISv.

I found this interesting article about mongooses in Hawaii.









The Story of the Mongoose in Hawaii | Ola Properties


Ever seen a small creature, scurrying through the bushes during your vacation on the Big Island? Click here to learn about the mongoose in Hawaii, what the little creature likely was!




www.olaproperties.com


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2022)

Lady of the plains


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2022)

Very nice picture, dpc. I really like the Tone on Tone colour.


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2022)

Thirteen-striped ground squirrel


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2022)

Cute little fellow. 
​


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2022)

dpc said:


> Thirteen-striped ground squirrel


Nice pics, dpc.
I really would like to have more mammals in the wild to catch here. 
But it is too densely populated to get them easily.

OTOH it is good that no boars are ploughing though my garden


----------



## ERHP (Nov 13, 2022)

A couple of images of a Merriam's Chipmunk eating Snowberries.





R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 800




R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2022)

So cute.  Very nice shots, ERHP.


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2022)

Muskrat


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2022)

Beaver


----------



## Avulus (Dec 28, 2022)

Life is hard for browns bears when those damned greywolves come around.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

Avulus said:


> Life is hard for browns bears when those damned greywolves come around.




Great captures!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2023)

The hunter is ready to jump. Nice picture, Jonathan.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 4, 2023)

Avulus said:


> Life is hard for browns bears when those damned greywolves come around.


Wonderful catch of an impressing moment
The colours make it almost look like pseudocolour or messed up WB  but they're great


----------



## Avulus (Jan 5, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Wonderful catch of an impressing moment
> The colours make it almost look like pseudocolour or messed up WB  but they're great


The WB was set on automatic and I have not changed it. Because the time of this shot was late autumn the surrounding colors are those seen in the autumn in northern Finland.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 5, 2023)

Avulus said:


> The WB was set on automatic and I have not changed it. Because the time of this shot was late autumn the surrounding colors are those seen in the autumn in northern Finland.


Thanks for that info. 
I hope that I didn't sound like I had thought you've twisted something there. 
I know, that in some regions such colours appear in autumn, and I am just highly impressed how good you could capture them. 
And looking at the fur of bear and wolf, I see that AWB was quite correct here.


----------



## Avulus (Jan 5, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for that info.
> I hope that I didn't sound like I had thought you've twisted something there.
> I know, that in some regions such colours appear in autumn, and I am just highly impressed how good you could capture them.
> And looking at the fur of bear and wolf, I see that AWB was quite correct here.


Thanks Maximilian

Dont worry I did not take your comment as a criticism but I wanted to clarify the fact that autumn colors in my country sometimes are very strong and might appear strange for folks who dont experience them personally in their own surroundings .


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2023)

Snowshoe hare


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2023)

dpc said:


> Snowshoe hare




Nice shots, dpc. It blends in perfectly with its surroundings.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 6, 2023)

Avulus said:


> Life is hard for browns bears when those damned greywolves come around.
> View attachment 206928
> View attachment 206929
> View attachment 206930


A perfect wildlife picture!


----------

